# Runtime Error?



## goggaga (6. Januar 2003)

HILFEEE!

...hatte schon mal jemand von Euch das Problem mit"RUNTIME ERROR"??? (Fast)immer wenn ich online-gamen will bricht das Spiel mit dieser Meldung ab...:#
Gibt es eventuell ein tool mit dem man diesen Fehler beheben könnte?

gruß -gogaga-


----------



## antihero (6. Januar 2003)

welches OS, welches direct X, welches Game, welche Grafikkarten, CPU Leistung, etc...

und wieso in der Programming Plattform? Dazu gibts ein eigenes Forum...
 Grundsätzlich biste hier 
sicher nicht allzu falsch...

antihero


----------



## goggaga (6. Januar 2003)

hey anti-hero!

-erst mal danke für deine schnelle antwort...

...also,es handelt sich bei mir um xp-prof. / direktX8.1 / Return to Castle Wolfenstein / geforce3(AGP V7700-deluxe)/ und ein pentium3 mit 550mhz...
ich hoffe, du kannst damit was anfangen!?!
sorry, wegen dem vermutlich falschen forum - wußte nich genau wohin damit

gruß  -gogaga-


----------



## antihero (7. Januar 2003)

Wenn du ansonsten (Singleplayer, Multiplayer via LAN) mit gamen keine Probleme hast, kommts vielleicht auch noch auf deine Verbindung (cable, DSL) Configuration und solche Sachen an... Wie schon gesagt... Mach mal einen Eintrag im entsprechenden Forum, da treiben sich Leute rum, welche was von verstehen und die können dir sicher auch besser helfen als ich... 

antihero

PS: Gib im neuen Eintrag im anderen Forum gleich von Anfang an deine PC Daten, sowie Internet Verbindung, und eine detaillierte Beschreibung des Fehlers an...


----------



## goggaga (7. Januar 2003)

...oki, werd mich mal umhören.
ich hoffe, ich find das richtige forum für mein problem.
ansonsten noch schönen dank!...

-gogaga-


----------



## antihero (7. Januar 2003)

hab dir im obersten beitrag einen link zum sicher nicht falschen forum angegegeben...

ansonsten, kein problem... 

antihero


----------

